
Petition Against Alexa's Statsaholic Lawsuit - pg
http://mashable.com/2007/04/19/petition-against-alexas-statsaholic-lawsuit/
======
walesmd
Online petitions never work - we really just need all the big names to go up
in arms about it. Mike Arrington, Pete Cashmore (who already has), Scoble,
etc.

------
andreyf
Also probably a good idea to submit your opinions here:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/contact-us/general-questions.html

